# Offspring temperament.



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I would try and find out who else has a puppy related to this dog and ask their owners what their dogs are like. It could just be the dog, I know with my girl before I got her she had some...harsh...treatment but we have over come quite a bit. I have met/talked with other people who have siblings to my dog and they are all happy and very outgoing. So in my case it was nurture over nature.

Anyway, I would look into it more. Good luck with it and let us know!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Weird that I found this. I would say that it totally could be just the dog's personality. It was in my case. He was exactly like that. He's not all that into humans. He loves other dogs but humans he can take them or leave them. He was the type that if you called him to you he came running and loving. If you didn't he stayed where he was and enjoyed doing his own thing without you. I just think that's him because others in the litter weren't necessarily like that.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been told that the females are more detached and independent. I don't know if it's true b/c I've only had males dogs.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Harley_chik, I've always made the assumption that female dogs and cats were less friendly than males. I based this on our family chihuahua, who was female and very snippy and not very outgoing. 

Then one day, my landlord asked me if I would take in an abandoned cat whose owner had left her behind. I said yes before finding out any details, so here I was with my first female cat. Turns out, she was a real sweetheart. Very gentle, very social, loved people, and once she got settled in, she always wanted to be wherever I was. 

She really changed my perception of females and I realized that our chihuahua's problems were probably more the result of the way she was raised (we didn't know a lot about caring for tiny dogs and allowed our young cousins to more or less traumatize her--there are lots of things I would do differently now, as an adult who knows better).


----------

